# Restoring a sheen to Pitch Pine



## Alder (24 Mar 2018)

The Chapel where I worship was built in 1876.. In 1967 whatever had been used as finish on the pitch pine woodwork was stripped off. By now some of the timber not used often have lost of their sheen and are looking very sad. In the areas that are well used the timber has a sheen on it .
What is the best way if there is a way of bringing a sheen to the little used seats and any panelling that has caught the sun.
Thank you,
Russell Evans


----------



## custard (25 Mar 2018)

Stick to the traditional solution Russell...wax!

The problem today is finding a decent wax that won't break the bank. Most of the commercial waxes these days are full of highly volatile solvents, it makes them slushy enough for easy application, and they dry fast so you can get a couple of coats on quickly. But IMO they sacrifice quality for convenience. I make up my own waxes, but that's a bit of a faff. Occasionally I see what I suspect are decent traditional waxes, like this,

https://beeswax-polish.co.uk

...but the price is generally just daft!


----------



## AndyT (25 Mar 2018)

I've not used it myself (I'm still on an old tin of a different brand they don't sell any more) but this seems to be a simple blend of beeswax and carnauba. It doesn't say where the bees lived though, which maybe makes it more reasonable in price?

https://www.johnlewis.com/town-talk-lux ... 0g/p699682


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (27 Mar 2018)

Below is a post of mine from several years ago which should cover your needs. I would use Johnsons floor paste wax. I know it says 'floor' but it is a very good general purpose wax and smells like wax should smell! Jenkins make their own floor wax which is almost identical to Johnsons which you can get directly from them or rest express. Your faded areas may need a reviver if re-waxing does not work.

To revitalize wax I would normally just apply another coat of wax, if the waxed surface you are trying to revive is dirty you could apply some wax on a wad of fine wire wool ( 0000 ) this will clean off any surface dirt. If you feel you need to take off the existing wax then you could use Liberon 'wax and polish remover' which is a white spirit based cleaner, just wipe on, leave a few minutes and wipe or scrub off, leave for several hours to dry and then re-wax. A third method is to make your own reviver, something restorers have always done, the recipes vary but are more or less the same, here is mine.
One third raw linseed oil, one third turpentine ( or white spirit ) one sixth meths and one sixth ammonia. Put into a strong glass bottle ( HP sauce ) give it a good shake before use. Apply with a rag or fine wire wool as above. This reviver will also work to remove ring and bloom marks from polished furniture. If a little more power is required then you can add a fine grit to the mix like flour emery or pumice powder.


----------



## Alder (26 Jun 2018)

Today i attacked parts of the bare pine with nothing more than a piece of stockingette and vigorous rubbing with the grain. The transformation was remarkable. 
Russell


----------

